# Everybody pitch in



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 22, 2012)

I saw this rib-eye roast at the supermarket today.  The thin was huge, about 15 lbs worth.  I checked it our for grins and giggles.  the ends showed beautiful marbling.  This roast looked like USDA Prime.  No kidding, it was the best looking roast of beef I have ever seen, not only in my home town, but anywhere.  So everyone, pitch in, and send me a buck.  Now I only need 160 of you to do this, and then meet in my snowy back yard.  I promise, I will cook it to perfection.  The roast is only $160 U.S.

But seriously, I don't want your money.  If I were a rich man, I might purchase such a chink of meat, and cut it into wonderful bone-on, ribeye steaks.  I can't imagine anyone who could afford that piece of culinary heaven among the people I know. 

But you can bet, if it goes into the "hurry up and buy it because it's getting close to its expiration date" cooler, for a buck-twenty-five a pound, I'm there quicker that the flash being chased by a laser beam.Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll admit I've paid that much for a piece of meat for a once-a-year special occasion dinner. Heck, there have been three occasions in the last year alone I've paid more than $200 for a dinner out with family at a nice restaurant. I'm not wealthy by any means, but I probably wouldn't balk at the price for a beautiful piece of meat like that for a nice Christmas dinner. After all, you're talking about little more than $10/lb.

Maybe the butcher would cut it in half for you?


----------



## CraigC (Dec 22, 2012)

I can see it. Large family gathering, special occassion. I came very close to purchasing a white truffle for $400.00 once. What would drive me nuts once that roast was cooked to perfection is some loser drowning their portion in steak sauce!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 22, 2012)

CraigC said:


> I can see it. Large family gathering, special occassion. I came very close to purchasing a white truffle for $400.00 once. What would drive me nuts once that roast was cooked to perfection is some loser drowning their portion in steak sauce!



I know whatcha mean.  And as far as extravagant ingredients go, I did purchase candy cap mushrooms.  I've also purchased some very old Cheddar cheese for a cost in excess of $15 per pound.

I guess that chunk of prime beef would be worth it, if I had my kids coming home for Christmas.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2012)

I would only get it if I was serving a crowd... it would be fun to cook up!


----------



## Alix (Dec 22, 2012)

$10+/lb is highway robbery though. I clicked on this thread because I just bought a prime rib roast too! Mine was on sale for $5.99/lb though. I couldn't afford more than that. 

Sounds gorgeous Chief, and if you were cooking, I'd be there in a heartbeat. I'll bring dessert if you like.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 22, 2012)

Alix said:


> $10+/lb is highway robbery though. I clicked on this thread because I just bought a prime rib roast too! Mine was on sale for $5.99/lb though. I couldn't afford more than that.
> 
> Sounds gorgeous Chief, and if you were cooking, I'd be there in a heartbeat. I'll bring dessert if you like.


 
I have seen some very nicely marbled prime rib roasts myself in the 5.99-6.99 range.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 22, 2012)

why don't you offer the butcher $xx.00 for the beautifully marbled rib roast--plenty of great deals are struck at christmastime.  as steve suggested, you could have the roast custom cut into two lovely 7+ pounders, for when your family comes to visit after christmas....and you can use them for justifying the extravagant expense too.  "for the kids"  opens my wallet and quiets my objections quicker than anything else...the important thing is, you are NOT buying that roast for yourself, chief!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 22, 2012)

I cannot even begin to tell you how much kosher meat cost. $10 per pound would be a G-d sent.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 23, 2012)

I dont think I would pay that much!


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 23, 2012)

Checks in the mail.


----------

